# PowerShift 1132 vs Ariens ST1032



## Nubian (Aug 17, 2014)

I have what I think is a '95 1132 (mod#38580 ser#59006 ) in excellent condition that I thought of swapping with a 80's ST1032 (model#924073 ser#7061) which the better machine? I would like to find out the date of the Ariens for sure. I need to find an electric starter for the Ariens
Before I knew what I was doing, I use to have the augers scraping the surface to get as much snow off before I realized that I was wearing them down. I don't know how much I took off, it's about 3 3/8" from drum to tip of auger blade, I ALWAYS prefer old iron over newer.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

keep the POWERSHIFT. ALOHA to the forms.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

post pic's of that auger issue. the scraper bar should be 1/8 of an inch above the ground. the POWERSHIFT is old iron. let me know.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

depending on were u live. and the condition of that POWERSHIFT, I just might be in the market to take it off your hands...


----------



## Nubian (Aug 17, 2014)

*Big East!*



POWERSHIFT93 said:


> depending on were u live. and the condition of that POWERSHIFT, I just might be in the market to take it off your hands...


I am not looking to sell but to give to my sis, because it starts and runs like a gem and really throws. So it won't give her any problems. The ariens I can work on at my leisure. I've had this unit since '96 bought it off original owner in excellent condition. Was my only unit until '01 then relegated to back up role since and hardly ever used. I am leaning towards giving it to my sis, now that I have just removed the scraper bar and shoes, for maintenance. Shoes are SOLID thick heavy steel. Can not say same for auger housing, seems like light gauge metal was used, very disappointed and surprised for a '95. Bottom front edge are bent inwards will post pictures. 
next ?
which is the better engine the 11hp Briggs or the 10hp Tecumseh?


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

sounds like you will have the ariens and the toro so compare them when it snows and keep the one you like best


----------



## Nubian (Aug 17, 2014)

detdrbuzzard said:


> sounds like you will have the ariens and the toro so compare them when it snows and keep the one you like best


 Won't have them side by side. Ariens is being delivered to my sis in boston.
Was more interested in the quality, which is the better built machine, I was thinking maybe the Ariens was built with heavier gauge steel because it's older.
Also why is Ariens, who has a good rep. using Tecumseh engines when no one has anything good to say about them? they upgrade to B&S.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

Nubian said:


> I am not looking to sell but to give to my sis, because it starts and runs like a gem and really throws. So it won't give her any problems. The ariens I can work on at my leisure. I've had this unit since '96 bought it off original owner in excellent condition. Was my only unit until '01 then relegated to back up role since and hardly ever used. I am leaning towards giving it to my sis, now that I have just removed the scraper bar and shoes, for maintenance. Shoes are SOLID thick heavy steel. Can not say same for auger housing, seems like light gauge metal was used, very disappointed and surprised for a '95. Bottom front edge are bent inwards will post pictures.
> next ?
> which is the better engine the 11hp Briggs or the 10hp Tecumseh?


 THE 11hp BRIGGS IS a way better engine. those tecumsaparts are known to throw a rod.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

all those side panels bend in ward. that is how they were designed. also on those drum augers even the real old ones will bend. I think it because of the spot welds. I just got new side panels last year for THE MASTERPIECE. and they bend in. because of the design of the POWERSHIFT feature they had to use a lighter gauge metal. to off set the weight for the transfer of power for the wheels to shift. make no mistake about it. that metal will hold up to any kind of abuse. THAT IS NOT CHEAP METAL ON THERE.


----------

